# Are you a cat lover or a dog lover?



## trenchdragon (May 21, 2014)

Which do you prefer and why? I love cats so much it's scary. I've never not had a cat in my life, not even for one moment.


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

I love cats a lot, but I've never owned one since my father is allergic xC
I prefer cats because they are more laid-back, especially the breeds that I'm looking into. I'm hoping to buy/adopt one when I move out of my parent's house.


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2014)

I'm allergic to cats soo, dogs


----------



## MrPicklez (May 21, 2014)

Allergic to cats. Also hate them.


----------



## Zanessa (May 21, 2014)

Cats are.. ew.


----------



## glaceonlover11 (May 21, 2014)

I prefer cats...they're much easier to take care of...since you don't have to walk them, or let them go outside. You just got to feed them.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 21, 2014)

Dogs all the way. I love dogs so much. I'm very allergic to cats, but I honestly never really cared for them them even before I found out I was allergic to them. 

It's hard to describe why I love them so, though? I never had a dog growing up as a kid because my mom was afraid of dogs, but I spent a good part of my childhood learning about them since I loved learning about animals. I loved learning about dog behavior and training and everything I could think of that would help me to raise a dog. I'm eagerly awaiting the day when I'll finally be in the position to have a dog of my own.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2014)

I'm a little allergic to cats but i still like them


----------



## puppy (May 21, 2014)

dogs because theyre so silly and adorable and make me happy
i had cats when i was younger but i kind of just left them alone because playing with them wasnt all that fun because they just scratched me ):


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

I have a Siamese kitten named Mitzi and a black lab named Leah. They're both really sweet to me, but my dog shows more affection than my kitten. Still, I love them both equally. <3


----------



## Hot (May 21, 2014)

While cats and kittens look cute, I'm more of a dog person.


----------



## trenchdragon (May 21, 2014)

Interesting...

I have had cats all my life but my current cat Lenny is probably one of my best friends. I love him so so much, he's always there for me. When I'm sick, he'll cuddle with me all day. When I'm sad, he'll purr and nuzzle my face to make me feel better. When I'm gone from the house he'll sleep on my bed and when I come back he needs an endless amount of cuddles to be satisfied. Were so close and he's so loving, calm and affectionate. That's why I don't really buy into the stereotype and assumption that all cats are 'evil and cold' because my none of my many cats have never been this way.

My dog is... not the same. I love her and all but she's a very aloof dog and has been all her life. Obedience deemed her as untrainable and she doesn't really do anything. She doesn't respond when you call her, or respond when you praise her. She's kinda just... there, sleeping all day. She also hates walks and doesn't have the energy to play often. She's a sweetheart and I love her to bits, but I don't have that same connection with her that I do with my cat.


----------



## Locket (May 21, 2014)

both i accidently put dogs


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 21, 2014)

why pick one when you can love both <3

I grew up living with cats and dogs so I cant pick one >~<


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 21, 2014)

glaceonlover11 said:


> I prefer cats...they're much easier to take care of...since you don't have to walk them, or let them go outside. You just got to feed them.



Let's not forget loving them~


----------



## Piroshi (May 22, 2014)

I like cats more. I've never met a cat I didn't like and I've never met a cat that didn't like me. Dogs are okay and I dogsit for other people, but I'd never want to have one myself. They take too much energy and their barks startle me. Plus cats are easier for me to understand than dogs, but that's probably just because I've been around them more.


----------



## Farobi (May 22, 2014)

CATS are the best dogs are ...-


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 22, 2014)

Definitely dogs cause there smarter and cuter for me


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2014)

I just love animals in general, currently I have a dog, but when I move out I wanna get a cat.


----------



## Sanaki (May 22, 2014)

Dogs, I don't like cats.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 22, 2014)

Cats <3


----------



## Titi (May 22, 2014)

I love both equally!


----------



## Yui Z (May 22, 2014)

It's such a difficult decision!! I have a stuffed dog that my Mum gave me when I was two, but I've started to like cats more now hehe. I'm going to say both. <3


----------



## MayorSaki (May 22, 2014)

Both actually! I have a dog and she's really weird and I'm always making fun of her xD Buut I'd like to have a cat though.. They're adorable :3


----------



## Titi (May 22, 2014)

LafielNightray said:


> I love cats a lot, but I've never owned one since my father is allergic xC
> I prefer cats because they are more laid-back, especially the breeds that I'm looking into. I'm hoping to buy/adopt one when I move out of my parent's house.



Please don't buy. 
There are plenty of kitties needing a home out there. Even specific breeds.
I adopted my siamese who was a feral. Please adopt! It's so important.


----------



## Rodeo (May 22, 2014)

Cats, even if my cat is terrified of everything, he's a big old mush.


----------



## lazuli (May 22, 2014)

I like them both a lot but I like cats more. At the moment I have 4 cats and 5 dogs. We've had cats and dogs for many years, as well as some other pets like parakeets, fish, and snapping turtles.


----------



## mob (May 22, 2014)

i love them both, some dogs i dont like and some cats i dont like


----------



## Lauren (May 22, 2014)

I used to love dogs, I wasn't a big cat person but I like cats now!


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Cats hate you so I prefer dogs


----------



## Feloreena (May 22, 2014)

Definitely dogs - they are so loving and loyal, and I've always had dogs all my life. I dislike most cats, only a few of them are cute. Most of them act like they hate you or really don't care at all.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 22, 2014)

literally care about cats more than like 80% of things in life. Dogs are also perfect but I could probably just live in a house with like 12 cats and a dog or three and be happy idek.


----------



## Ankhes (May 22, 2014)

I love dogs, always have.  I now have 3 chihuahuas but love all sizes equally.  I love their loyalty, the care you need to give them, the love and loyalty they give back, not to mention how my chi-beagle mix is a wonderful guard dog.  He notices EVERYTHING and nothing gets past him.  On many occasions he's let us know when people are in our yard, too close to our house, and even when something is delivered.

But the love is definitely on both sides and unconditional.  I also have one who is a natural at care-giving, as he took to watching over my elderly aunt and lets us know if he thinks she is in any sort of trouble whatsoever.  

I just love love love them!  <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

I'm a cat person for sure but I love dogs too


----------



## Diamondarcadia (May 22, 2014)

Dogs lol


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2014)

I love both. Had cats my whole life (currently have 4) and never had a dog. Always wanted one but my mother's terrified of them.


----------



## debinoresu (May 22, 2014)

dogs are the only animal I feel comfortable around tbh

like humans included in that animal bracket


----------



## Laurina (May 22, 2014)

I've had my devil cat for four years now and I absolutely adore him. But he has put me through a lot of pain and suffering over the years. I've always loved dogs, but never owned one. One day I just had the opportunity to get a free kitten, and now wouldn't trade my dude for the world. Unfortunately, I am allergic to cats, and that's probably the main reason I will always prefer dogs over cats.


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2014)

I really love both! They both have their own unique mannerisms and ways of showing love, and I don't think one's better then the other!


----------



## Elise (May 22, 2014)

This is a hard question for me... I've loved cats ever since I was little and they've always been my favourite animal. I was so excited when my family finally got a cat but unluckily for me she is probably the nastiest cat ever, hates all people and now has abandoned my house for the neighbours because they don't have a dog in their yard (I still love her though ). On the other hand, my dogs are the most beautiful pets I could ever ask for. I have always loved dogs too and have to admit that they are much better pets than cats on the whole.

So yeah I picked both because I can't choose. Hopefully I'll have a nice cat and dog one day haha


----------



## leenaby (May 22, 2014)

I really don't like I have to choose between dogs and cats because I like both. I'd probably say maybe a cat person a bit more because I have had at least two cats although the one I have currently is more like a dog in cat's body or he acts like he's a dog. But honestly I love them both.  I'd like to have a dog of my own one day though since my parents don't want a dog since they take more responsibility and my dad's more of a cat person since he's had cat his entire life.


----------



## Nenya (Feb 17, 2017)

Dogs drool, cats rule.


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 17, 2017)

I love them both equally. I have a cat and a dog, I could never pick one over the other.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 17, 2017)

For me I  love dogs! <33 a lot of breeds are very cute. unlike cats they are active, willing to go outside and run around. having a dog is like having a fitness coach. you need to go and walk outside every day


----------



## Rizies (Feb 17, 2017)

Cat's. Much easier to look after. I dog sat, and I got sick of dealing with the panting. And the smell.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

Cattos and doggos should be loved equally.

Also, if you're allergic to cats, you're allergic to dogs too. It makes no sense.


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 17, 2017)

Dogs. Never owned a dog but I grew up with my cousins and visited him quite often. I like cats but no where near as much.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 17, 2017)

I had both and they pretty much acted the same, apart cats climbing everywhere, but my first cats were not climbing and like fetching balls, that they brought me back, and the dog brought me back little mammals he killed in the yard. Both are whining when bored, both are stealing my socks, both make a mess with the toilet paper when I'm not looking.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 17, 2017)

definitely a dog lover. i love cats too but dogs are just so much more energetic and sweet. cats are great but dogs >>>


----------



## hamster (Feb 17, 2017)

overall cats. just easier to look after
also my cats are affectionate so that's a plus, i do love my dogs though


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm a cat person, I prefer cats in general. but I still think that our dog is the cutest thing in the world, larger than life.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 17, 2017)

I like both equally, but I've had more dogs than cats in my life.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2017)

i voted in this before i realized somebody is bumping 3 year old threads....


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 17, 2017)

I like both but cats a little more. Probably because I grew up with more cats than dogs.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 17, 2017)

Dog person 100% I need a hyper friend in my life not a grumpy fur meanie.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 18, 2017)

Dog person all the way, tho i may be a bit biased, seeing as how i've never had a cat. All cats hate me and dogs loooovee me. aaaaa i just love the bORKERS


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 18, 2017)

Dogs because you can walk them, play with them, they're very active and loving!


----------



## Corrie (Feb 18, 2017)

I like both simply because some dogs are dicks but some cats are dicks too. I have met both amazing cats and amazing dogs so I love them based on their own specific personality.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

Only dogs. I don't see myself owning a cat.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 18, 2017)

Typically I like cats better, because I've had bad experiences with dogs haa
If I know the dog or it shows that it is friendly right off, then I like them, otherwise, I avoid them

I have to mutt cats and I love them lol


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 18, 2017)

I love dogs soo much, but I still like cats  But as a pet, if I had to choose, I would choose a dog ^_^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

Cats are amazing and I definitely love them a lot more than dogs. I do like dogs though, just not as big of a fan of them. I mean cats smell good and are always soft and clean and awesome. Dogs smell and are slobbery and get dirty too fast and often and sometimes their fur is brittle and short and like, why would I want to pet that?


----------



## Weiland (Feb 18, 2017)

I own both a cat (named Angel) and a dog (named Lassie). I prefer Lassie, but Angel is alright.
I do, however, love both cats and dogs equally.


----------



## Indie (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm a cat lover hands down, cats have more pros than dogs do I feel. My biggest pro for cats is that they can take care of themselves. You simply cannot leave for a day or two when having a dog, your house will be a mess from then not going outside, and dogs have no sense of control when it comes to eating. Cats are also just as loyal as a dog can be, and even learn tricks and walk on a leash like a dog can. I've had many cats in my life as well as dogs, and cats have always remained on top.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 18, 2017)

I love cats so much


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Feb 18, 2017)

Cats!I have no love for dogs right now because I gotten bitten by a greyhound a few months ago ,then developed an allergy to the tetanus shot.Cats all the way☺


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Cats love me and I love them.

There hasn't been a single cat that I've knew who hasn't sat on my lap or rubbed their head against my leg when I met them for the first time, I must give off a cat friendly vibe. Cats have been more affectionate in my experience and I love how non high maintenance they are, I love how sassy and soft those little imps are too. For all those who say cats aren't fun...have you watched literally any online cat video? Oh and....cats are *ADORABLE*!

Cats are definitely the better companion for me because they are very similar to me, we're independent, sassy and fun. 

Dogs smell bad (they're worse than cats), they are really annoying and high maintenance and they ruin furniture more than cats. (In my experience) But I guess their cute when they're puppies. 


Cats rule, Dogs drool. Dog = God backwards, hmmmm....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Cats love me and I love them.
> 
> There hasn't been a single cat that I've knew who hasn't sat on my lap or rubbed their head against my leg when I met them for the first time, I must give off a cat friendly vibe.


SAME. Literally we moved into this neighborhood near a good family friend and she was helping us move stuff in and we were standing in the backyard, and there was the GORGEOUS Bangle cat on the far end of the fence and our friend was like "Oh that cat is just so skittish it doesn't like anybody." and I did the little kissy noise I make to all cats and it ran up to me and I was like "Oh really?" cause she loved me, I named her Nala and she wanted desperately to be my cat although I knew she was owned because those things are pricey(like you're supposed to keep them inside cause they'll get stolen pricey), but she would try to come into our house and she'd scratch at the door to be let in and everything, and our cats HATED HER but she didn't care she really wanted to be mine. She purred all the time when I pet her and was such a freaking love. Our neighbor even said she got pissy when I left without her, I found out her name was Daisy, which I thought was dumb, but I've always had cat adopt me no matter where I go. Even cats that people tell me hate everyone.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Cats love me and I love them.
> 
> There hasn't been a single cat that I've knew who hasn't sat on my lap or rubbed their head against my leg when I met them for the first time, I must give off a cat friendly vibe.


SAME. Literally we moved into this neighborhood near a good family friend and she was helping us move stuff in and we were standing in the backyard, and there was the GORGEOUS Bangle cat on the far end of the fence and our friend was like "Oh that cat is just so skittish it doesn't like anybody." and I did the little kissy noise I make to all cats and it ran up to me and I was like "Oh really?" cause she loved me, I named her Nala and she wanted desperately to be my cat although I knew she was owned because those things are pricey(like you're supposed to keep them inside cause they'll get stolen pricey), but she would try to come into our house and she'd scratch at the door to be let in and everything, and our cats HATED HER but she didn't care she really wanted to be mine. She purred all the time when I pet her and was such a freaking love. Our neighbor even said she got pissy when I left without her, I found out her name was Daisy, which I thought was dumb, but I've always had cat adopt me no matter where I go. Even cats that people tell me hate everyone.


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> SAME. Literally we moved into this neighborhood near a good family friend and she was helping us move stuff in and we were standing in the backyard, and there was the GORGEOUS Bangle cat on the far end of the fence and our friend was like "Oh that cat is just so skittish it doesn't like anybody." and I did the little kissy noise I make to all cats and it ran up to me and I was like "Oh really?" cause she loved me, I named her Nala and she wanted desperately to be my cat although I knew she was owned because those things are pricey(like you're supposed to keep them inside cause they'll get stolen pricey), but she would try to come into our house and she'd scratch at the door to be let in and everything, and our cats HATED HER but she didn't care she really wanted to be mine. She purred all the time when I pet her and was such a freaking love. Our neighbor even said she got pissy when I left without her, I found out her name was Daisy, which I thought was dumb, but I've always had cat adopt me no matter where I go. Even cats that people tell me hate everyone.



When I first moved into my apartment (which I'm currently living in) there was this cat who was always behind the shops and I would buy him some chicken/ fish and feed him, I named him Waffles because reasons. He would climb up onto my balcony (which was crazy) and I would have to bring him down the stairs because he was a stray and kinda dirty, funny little thing. After a months passed a woman who ran an animal shelter took him in and I caught her when I was going to feed him, she said she would find him a home and take care of him. I haven't seen him since and I hope he's doing well. I haven't seen him in 10 years, miss you Waffles. <3 (Such a derpy name)


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 18, 2017)

equally kinda sad to see an animal higher than the other ;-;


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> equally kinda sad to see an animal higher than the other ;-;



Didn't you go on a rant about how Dogs are better than Cats?

I guess we all change, yay.


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 18, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Didn't you go on a rant about how Dogs are better than Cats?
> 
> I guess we all change, yay.



No?....
I like petting the neighborhood dogs and cats lol
Poor child was born with a bent ribcage ):


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> No?....
> I like petting the neighborhood dogs and cats lol
> Poor child was born with a bent ribcage ):



You used to be Shayminskies right?


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 18, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You used to be Shayminskies right?



Can we just stop talking about this leave it at that :x


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 18, 2017)

Cats all the way. I've been chasing cats since I was little. I'm extremely caninphoic and I could make a post about everything wrong with dogs, but that would take hours. Needless to say: I f'ing hate dogs.


----------



## Lululand (Feb 18, 2017)

Had both, love both equally. They're both special in different ways. I only have a dog atm but my early-childhood was mostly full of cats :3


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Can we just stop talking about this leave it at that :x



Okay, I was just making sure it was you and not someone else.


~ SJW Cat Lover out...


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 18, 2017)

I am more of a dog person!
I also dog walk & work with retired greyhounds for a living!


----------



## namiieco (Feb 18, 2017)

dogs! cats are cute but always dogs. i know you can find loyal and kind cats but i just feel like dogs are easier to train and make them your own. i do like cat filters tho


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 18, 2017)

I prefer cats. They're small and easy to take care of, and I just connect better with cats.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Feb 18, 2017)

i'll let you guess xD


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm a dog person for sure and my family has dogs... but I'm a total cat lady for my room mate's cat. He's the chillest cat ever and so loveable. I've never got along with any other cat.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 18, 2017)

I like cats and dogs pretty evenly, but overall I'm pretty indifferent to them both at the moment. 

Dogs can be very friendly and can be great companions, and owning one can encourage a healthier lifestyle since you need to take them out for walks, but I'm not comfortable with the idea of having to pick up their poop when taking them out for a walk. I'm also not comfortable with the idea of just leaving it there on the sidewalk, because that's just rude and inconsiderate of anyone else who uses the sidewalk.

Cats are more my speed since they generally seem to be less intensive to take care of when compared to a dog and are more independent. That said, hearing from cat owners how often they get bitten or clawed, even if it's not typically all that big of a deal, is a deterrent. I'm also wary of that Toxoplasma gondii parasite that has been talked about in recent years that cat owners can catch from their pets. 

In the end I've never owned a cat or a dog and I don't expect to ever do so. They seem like quite an investment when you consider having to buy their food and seeing to their health care, especially when you get into specific diseases that certain breeds can be prone to. That said, I'll gladly hang out with someone else's cats or dogs if I'm visiting the owner or babysitting the pet for them while they're away. 

If pressed for an answer, I suppose I'd be more inclined toward cats like I mentioned earlier.


----------



## e-puff (Feb 18, 2017)

I love dogs.

And cats, I guess, because they are animals. But I hate cats.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 19, 2017)

I love both but prefer cats just a little more.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 19, 2017)

I prefer dogs 

I personally feel that dogs are more affectionate and better companions. Even though they are a lot more work, they're so playful and adorable and loving that it all makes up for it.
I have a dog and she's an unbelievably intelligent, sweet, and wonderful animal. I love her to pieces <3


----------



## WynterFrost (Feb 19, 2017)

Cats all the way which is a problem because my boyfriend is a dog person. But not just any dogs, only small ones like pomeranians whereas if I were to get a dog I would have a bigger one like a labrador or something. So the future looks fun for us


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 19, 2017)

Cats. I really love mine, they're all very sweet and special to me ~


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 19, 2017)

Cats, i like dogs because they exist, but thats about it. I'm more of a reptile/amphibian guy myself though


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 19, 2017)

I used to go back and forth with cats and dogs as a kid, but I would say I love cats and dogs roughly the same as I got older


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2017)

Dogs because I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 20, 2017)

I love both, but I think I prefer cats more since they're the only pet I've had. Even though I'm allergic to both, I don't really care, I love them all the same.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 20, 2017)

Dogs by a light-year. I *HATE* cats.


----------



## glow (Feb 20, 2017)

CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS CATS


----------



## xiaonu (Feb 20, 2017)

Cats!! They're lil babies 4 eva. Idc how old they get, they're still a kitten fur baby in my eyes. They love you without being obnoxious.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

I've always adored both. And I've always had both as pets, at the same time. To me cats are lovable as*holes haha, but really independent, doing their thing, living their life. They are such goofballs, adorable, loving balls of fur, but I've rarely had a loyal cat. Since I was a kid I think I've had 6 different cats, and only one of them was really loyal. I used to live with my dad in a big house with a big yard, we used to always let our cats do whatever they wanted, and go outside whenever they pleased. However all of them left at some point - some we didn't see for months, some for years, some just never returned and lived with neighbours instead. My dad used to say they "change houses". But of course for people having only indoor cats, that's not the same. 
Dogs however are really loyal I feel compared to cats, in nature. Dogs are your companion for life. They are sweet, and would do anything to make you happy. They never get enough of you. Right now I live on my own, and I just adopted a mini doxie, she's almost 6 months and it's the first time in my life I've not had a cat at the same time as a dog. I love her to bits. But, whenever I'll be able to, I'll also adopt a cat! (my apartment accepts dogs but not cats... how logic is that?)

Both are really different but they are, to me, the perfect balance. Their differences are what makes them so great. And I know whenever I'll get the chance, I'll adopt a cat because right now, even though I adore my puppy Fauna, I feel like there's something missing.


----------



## Emizel (Feb 22, 2017)

Both equally


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 22, 2017)

How can you not love this bundle of joy?


----------



## Cynicat (Feb 22, 2017)

Both!!


----------



## linfurl princess (Feb 22, 2017)

both!


----------



## Romaki (Feb 22, 2017)

cats =^.^=


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2017)

When made to choose, I'll usually choose dogs because people tend to like them slightly less for some reason so I want to root for the underdog (hahahahahahhaha) but I really like them basically equally.


----------



## arle (Feb 23, 2017)

I currently own a german shepherd husky mix (she technically belongs to my roommate but we both share/care for her, since he works days and i work nights) but i really am more of a cat person. having never owned a dog until we got her, i truly didn't realize the amount of attention/work that would be required, mainly bc she is still young and half of her is a very rambunctious breed, however,  prefer the degree of independence that comes with cat ownership, they don't need constant attention like a toddler XD i do still love my pupper, though, wouldn't trade her for anything! Like i said, I just PREFER kitties.


----------



## Kevinnn (Feb 23, 2017)

tbh if I wasn't allergic I'd totally be a cat lover


----------



## Flare (Feb 23, 2017)

Prefer them equally!
Have a Chihuahua though.


----------



## easpa (Feb 24, 2017)

Definitely dogs. I grew up with a cat and he was the moodiest little thing I ever did meet, so he kind of put me off of cats a bit


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 27, 2017)

I prefer cats. I don't _dislike_ dogs, per say, they just tend to bother me whenever I'm around them, which puts me off.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 27, 2017)

I prefer dogs but cats are okay I guess.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 28, 2017)

I love both equally, but I tend to lean more toward dogs. Cats are great, though. (When they don't bite or claw you for trying to pet them.)


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 28, 2017)

I love dogs and I have a german shepherd. But I wouldn't mind having a cat.


----------



## wynn (Feb 28, 2017)

I love both but I would prefer to have a cat because they are less maintenance and don't meow at every little thing they see/hear outside.


----------

